# Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€



## Noxxphox (22. Dezember 2018)

*Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Hallo,

brauche mal wieder Hilfe in einem Bereich in dem ich mich nicht gut auskenne. Kenne mich PC's aus, aber bei Fernsehern muss ich zugestehen, da bin ich raus. Also gut ich benötige Hilfe bei der Suche nach einem neuen Fernseher. Meine Anforderungen bisher wären:
- 55 bis 65" (eher 65", aber ich nehme gerne Alternativangebote in 55" an)
- 4K UHD
- Smart-TV (weis garnicht obs die noch ohne gibt)
- WLAN, gern auch mit noch einem LAN Anschluss
- Gute Schwarzwerte (fürs zocken)
- Min 2 3 HDMI Anschlüsse
- Min 1 2 USB Anschlüsse

Verwendet würde er für Netflix und fürs zocken. Die guten Schwarzwerte sind mir wichtig, weil ich Horror Games liebe, und die nur mit guten Schwarzwerten richtig gut zur Geltung kommen.
Empfehlung der Abstands bei UHD 65" ist was ich gefunden habe, so 2,50m - 2,70m. Bei Mir sind ca. 2,60m - 2,80m möglich.
Mein Plan war den Abverkauf nach Weihnachten abzuwarten, und was mitzunehmen wenn die Lager leer werden sollen für die neuen kommenden Geräte.
Braucht ihr noch irgendwelche Informationen? Mir fallen grad nicht mehr Sachen ein, aber ich liefere Informationen natürlich gerne nach.

Und zum Abschluss noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Macht es einen nennenswerten unterschied, ob der Fernseher 4096 × 2160 oder 3840 × 2160 kann? Hat das irgendwelche Qualitativen Auswirkungen?
2. Gibt es bei Fernsehern auch welche mit geringerer Reaktionszeit? Niedrige wäre wünschenswert fürs zocken

Schon mal im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Ich Empfehle dir die Philips 7000 Reihe. Ich habe mir letztens den Philips 7503 gekauft und bin zufrieden.  Bei mir ist der Sitzabstand ca 2m bei 55 Zoll und größer sollte er nicht sein.
65 Zoll ist für unter 1000€ schon sehr schwierig wenn es ein guter sein soll.
Philips 55PUS7503 ab €'*'678,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
die 65 Zoll Variante kostet dann immer gleich doppelt so viel ...
Philips 65PUS7303 ab €'*'1125 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ein TV hat immer hohe Latenzen. Ein Profi Spieler würde nie auf einem TV Zocken  Aber große Gaming Monitore kosten sch..ß viel. 27 Zoll können auch mal 800€ kosten.

ps. ich sehe gerade bei Geizhalz, dass der 65 Zoll TV häufiger mal unter 1000€ Grenze fällt. Einfach abwarten und zuschlagen


----------



## ZeXes (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Wenn du noch etwas sparen kannst, wäre ein OLED TV bald drin. 

LG  OLED B8LLA ab 1.229,00 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Haben die nicht gerne das burn in problem. Wird halt auch gern mal einige Stunden gezockt, da hab ich ab und an was von dem Problem gelesen


----------



## ZeXes (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Haben die nicht gerne das burn in problem. Wird halt auch gern mal einige Stunden gezockt, da hab ich ab und an was von dem Problem gelesen



LG ist bekannt dafür die besten OLED TVs herzustellen. Viel bessere, als Samsung, oder Sony.

Einbrennproblem ist zum Teil noch vorhanden, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so schlimm, wie es noch einigen Jahren war.
LG konnte das sehr gut eindämmen.

Über das Bild eines OLED TVs brauch man nicht lange zu diskutieren. Der steckt jeden LED/LCD TV locker in die Tasche.
Schwarz ist Schwarz und nicht wie bei LED TVs "dunkelgrau". Farben sind bombastisch und zu gleich ausgewogen..

Stiftung Warentest gibt meinem vorgeschlagenen TV eine 1,6 und bei "Audiovision" ist er der Testsieger 2018.
Was besseres bekommst du für den Preis nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Hm, nur bin ich zu geizig für ü1000€ weil der Fernseher so extrem viel wohl garnicht genutzt wird. Klar ist es ne längerfristige Investition, sollte es zumindest sein.
Der letzte Fernseher hat mich glaub keine 600 gekostet und war damals ein gutes mittelklasse/ gehobeneklasse auslaufmodel.
Habt ihr eher Tipps in diese Richtung? Bei mir kommt beim Kauf jetzt nicht auf ein paar Wochen an, falls dann ein Nachfolger kommt und das Vorgängermodell billiger wird.

Edit: Sitzentfernung etwa 3m. Hab in meiner geistigen Umnachtung bis zum Anfang der Sitzfläche gemessen, man sitzt auf ner Couch natürlich hinten angelehnt. Außerdem kann ich den neuen Fernseher locker 15cm weiter hinten positionieren, was aufgrund des ungünstigen anschlusspanels beim alten bisher nicht ging.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Wenns ein 65" Gerät und unter 1000€ sein soll, kann man sich auch diese Samsung TVs hier ansehen:

Samsung UE65NU7179 ab €'*'769 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung UE65NU7409 ab €'*'899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Anfang des Jahres haben die noch über 1500€ gekostet...


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Hat Samsung nicht deutliche Probleme mit mikroruckler? Bin da etwas empfindlich was das angeht.
Also der Preis wäre super, aber ich bin ehrlich, mikroruckler ertrage ich nicht. Bin eventuell doch etwas fördernde als gedacht... Sorry. 
Ich habe häufiger gelesen das man bei 4k nicht alzuweit weg sitzen darf, sonst sieht man den detailunterschied nicht. Bei 3m muss ich dann eigentlich 65" nehmen oder? Was sind eure Erfahrungen. 
Und weiß wer ob z. B. Bald ein Nachfolger von den LG's rauskommt. Dann kann man da ja zuschlagen wenn die die Lager leer machen.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Und weiß wer ob z. B. Bald ein Nachfolger von den LG's rauskommt. Dann kann man da ja zuschlagen wenn die die Lager leer machen.



Neue TVs werden von Samsung und LG zu meist auf der CES angekündigt und vorgestellt. 
Da der von mir vorgestellte LG OLED TV noch relativ neu ist, ist es durchaus möglich das der in den nächsten Monaten noch 100-200€ günstiger wird.

Ich kann dir ja das Hifi-Forum (HiFi-Forum - größte deutsche Community für Unterhaltungselektronik) für eine ausführlichere Kaufberatung empfehlen. Die Typen in den Foren kennen sich nur allzu gut mit TVs jeder Klasse aus. Denke da wird dir vllt. besser geholfen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich für dich den Samsung UE55NU8009 oder halt den Samsung GQ55Q6FN empfehlen kann.

Ich selbst habe ersteren und es wird WQHD in 100Hz unterstüzt (falls so etwas auf 55" auch mal interessant sein könnte).

Weiß auch nicht wieviele TV's das bieten, ich habe eine Zeit gesucht und gesucht, das gesammt Paket hattte mich halt überzeugt, auch wenn ich mir noch mehr Bild Einstellungen wünschen würde.

Edit: 
die Schwarzwerte/Farbe sind zwar Winkelabhängig (Pannel bedingt) aber es ist weningstens ein Schwarz im Gegensatz zu LG's IPS Pannels, 
die kann man nehmen wenn man auf so dunkelgrau steht, oder es gar nicht wahrnimmt, weil der alte TV es auch schon immer so darstellte.
(als Vergleichsmedium diente ein LG der SJ8100er Reihe)


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Die LG habens mir schon n bissel angetan, alleine schon weil sie 4k @ 120p können, sprich 120fps wenn ichs richtig kapiert habe. Ich selbst spiele gerne mit mehr als 60fps. Zugegeben an einem Monitor an dem man klassisch zockt ist das wichtiger, da sitzt man näher dran. Auf Fernsehern fand ich 60fps sehr selten als störend. Aber ich bin jemand der lieber 1 2 Einstellungen etwas runterdreht, dafür aber paar fps mehr hat.
Zudem scheint der sehr gut zu sein was ich bisher gelesen habe, nur der Preis ist mir etwas zu hoch, vor allem für den 65er.  Die CDs ist ja anfang/mitte Januar wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dann muss ich wohl auf Abverkauf + neues line up Hoffen und dann zuschlagen.
Außer jemand hat eventuell eine vergleichbare Empfehlung. Vielleicht hat ja irgendjemand noch einen Geheimtipp


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Der B8 kann kein 120Hz @ 4K, wie denn auch? (HDMI 2.0)
(selbst WQHD wird nicht unterstüzt)

Hier ein Test zum B8 und hier einer 4K HDR Gaming 2018 (engl.)

Wenn Schwarz aber wirklich schwarz sein soll, dann führt fast kein Weg an einem OLED vorbei.
(nur Stundenlang ein Game mit statischer HUD Anzeige, würde ich nicht darauf zocken wollen und da gibt's so einige)


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Was heißt dann das 4k @ 120p im Datenblatt?
Hab die vom b8 mir bei 55 und 65" durchgelesen.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Der Test sagt dem LG OLED TV aber auch sehr gute Gaming Performance zu:

"The LG B8 is amazing when playing video games. It has an excellent low input lag, amazing response time and can support a multitude of resolutions. It is equipped with the black frame insertion (BFI) feature that will clear blur and make the image look crisper."

Denke der Fernseher ist für Console Gaming einfach nur gemacht und das wird ja von Threadersteller auch gewünscht. Einen starken TV mit sehr guter Gaming Performance.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Was heißt dann das 4k @ 120p im Datenblatt?
> Hab die vom b8 mir bei 55 und 65" durchgelesen.



Der Codec(HEVC 4K@120P, 10 Bit) kann das verarbeiten, das hilft dir bloß nicht weiter wenn du Anschlüsse mit HDMI2.0a hast?!


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Als Spieler mit normalem Nutzerverhalten, kann man bedenkenlos zu einem oled greifen.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Ein abschließender Tipp von mir. 

Jetzt würde ich eh keinen Fernseher kaufen. Es ist Weihnachtszeit. Die Preise sind höher, als im Rest des Jahres. 

Wenn  ein neuer Fernseher dann erst nach der CES. Die Geschäfte fangen dann an die "alten" Geräte so langsam für die "neueren" Geräte auszumisten.

Vllt. geht der LG B8 nochmal 100-200€ runter.  Dann würde ich da auch zuschlagen. 
55" reichen eigentlich bei 3 Meter Abstand.

Ich habe ein 49" Gerät und das ist mir bei 2,5m Abstand schon fast zu groß.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Jetzt sowsio nicht, mir ging es darum mich jetzt zu informieren das ich nach Weihnachten bzw Januar Februar zuschlagen kann. Aber ohne zu wissen was ich im Auge behalten soll, kann ich keinen guten Preis abwarten.

Verstehe ich das aber richtig, das es quasi für alle Fernseher aktuell 60fps bei 4k das Limit sind?
Muss zugeben, daß is ne Thematik mit der ich mich nochnie auseinandersetzen musste. Hab mal gehört das höhere Auflösungen mit mehreren Kabeln geht, aber muss zugeben ich weiß nix darüber.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

HDMI 2.1 bringt Abhilfe, dann muss es aber auch die VGA/Konsole haben.

Mit nem Displayport 1.3 wäre 4K @ 120Hz drin und mit 1.4 4K + HDR @ 120Hz.

Ich glaube aber kaum das DP bei TV's Einzug halten wird, evtl kommen schon nächsten Jahr die ersten HDMI 2.1 Geräte.


----------



## ZeXes (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das aber richtig, das es quasi für alle Fernseher aktuell 60fps bei 4k das Limit sind?
> Muss zugeben, daß is ne Thematik mit der ich mich nochnie auseinandersetzen musste. Hab mal gehört das höhere Auflösungen mit mehreren Kabeln geht, aber muss zugeben ich weiß nix darüber.



Ich glaube in dieser Preisklasse wird das nichts mit mehr als 60FPS bei 4K. 

Selbst der 5.000€ LG OLED W8 hat nur hdmi2.0. 

Denke bei fast allen Fernsehern ist zur Zeit wirklich bei 60FPS 4K schluss.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Suche Fernseher bis max 1000€*

Naja dann wird das wohl reichen müssen. Eventuell kann man mit customauflösung noch paar Hz rauskitzeln. Beim aktuellen kam ich so immerhin auf knapp 70. Kein weltengroser Unterschied, aber immerhin etwas. Weil 1 2 Jahre möchte ich nimmer abwarten. Und selbst wenn dann HDmi 2.1 Geräte kommen, kann das meine graka nicht und sie sind wieder zu teuer


----------

